# runtime error 8002



## waiyeh (Aug 16, 2003)

got this problem " runtime error 8002 invalid port number"

this all happen after the cmos battery died and now replaced it.

I can't get anything to work in my serial port now. 

please does anyone know what i can do?

ps i am using win98 me on my ibm thinkpad laptop.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What serial devices do you have connected to the computer? And have you tried changing the com port assigned to them? Remove and reinstall the Device software.

Changing the CMOS battery should only cause the defaults to be loaded. Unless there was some manual change in the BIOS settings, nothing basic to the system should become disabled.

Have you looked at the BIOS settings to see what serial (com) ports are enabled?


----------



## waiyeh (Aug 16, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> What serial devices do you have connected to the computer? And have you tried changing the com port assigned to them? Remove and reinstall the Device software.
> 
> Changing the CMOS battery should only cause the defaults to be loaded. Unless there was some manual change in the BIOS settings, nothing basic to the system should become disabled.
> 
> Have you looked at the BIOS settings to see what serial (com) ports are enabled?


I have a programmer connected to it via serial lead or a card reader.

i have tried changing the com port setting from, but it doesn't help.

i will look at the bois and see if there is anything i can see, but i think it is enabled cos everything was working on it ok before as i do you the serial port often.

will let you know.


----------

